
It's Past Time for You to Ditch That Fancy Scientific Calculator (2017) - snazz
https://www.wired.com/story/ditch-that-fancy-scientific-calculator/
======
ThrowawayR2
I mentally screamed "IEEE-754 floating point representation issues!" when I
read this. The calculator has code to preserve precision but AFAIK Python
doesn't without importing libraries.

